# Bug du mois de Mars Calendrier Ipad



## paca83 (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,et pardon si le sujet a été traiter

l'application native "Calendrier", la consultation du mois de mars 2013 est impossible. L'application se ferme instantanément ! Aucun problème avec les mois précédents ou suivants.

Apparemment le problème date de bien longtemps IOS 5.0.

Et pas correction avec IOS 6.0

qui a la solution

Merci


----------



## MacJov (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

J'allais poster la même question . Chaque fois que j'ouvre mars 2013 , le calendrier quitte ??
Quel.est le problème ?


----------



## paca83 (22 Octobre 2012)

Sujet VU plus de 250 fois et pas une seul petite réponse pertinente pour avoir une idée de correctif ??? ou pas ))


----------



## lineakd (23 Octobre 2012)

@paca83, la cause est le passage à l'heure d'été, le week-end du 30 et 31 mars 2013.
Le bug apparait sur l'application "Calendrier" sous ios quand on utilise les vues "Mois" et "Année".
Pour éviter le bug, il suffit de désactiver le ou les calendriers de tes événements, programmaient tout la journée du 1er avril 2013. Il aussi possible de supprimer ces événements ou encore de désactiver "Jour entier" sur ceux-ci.


----------



## Cédric74 (26 Octobre 2012)

Surpris de lire ça, je croyais que c'était mon calendrier qui avait un bug. Merci pour la solution.


----------



## paca83 (28 Octobre 2012)

@lineakd

bonjour et merci pour l'info cela fonctionne correctement.

#Cédric74  moi aussi j'ai cru a un Bug


bonne journée


----------



## Chmon (7 Février 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @paca83, la cause est le passage à l'heure d'été, le week-end du 30 et 31 mars 2013.
> Le bug apparait sur l'application "Calendrier" sous ios quand on utilise les vues "Mois" et "Année".
> Pour éviter le bug, il suffit de désactiver le ou les calendriers de tes événements, programmaient tout la journée du 1er avril 2013. Il aussi possible de supprimer ces événements ou encore de désactiver "Jour entier" sur ceux-ci.



Euh, pardon, en français ça donne quoi (programmaient-programmés... ?), qu'est-ce qui est programmé ?
Ch


----------

